# Want to buy or build a loft ladder like this....



## Steve

Space is really tight in my cabin during deer camp an a ladder like this









that would stow away would be perfect. I cannot find plans for something like this but I understand a plunge router would be needed for the hand grips. I just have a regular router. I also could see me down to doing the last hole and screwing it up. I've contacted a few people who make ladders like this but gotten no response. I'm guessing this one was made from 2x lumber but I'm not sure. Still might have to attempt this by myself. Maybe I could drill large holes with an auger bit and then use a regular router and a template to finish them....


----------



## jancoe

Why not try one of those collapsible aluminum ladders that goes from 1 1/2' to 12'. I have one and really like it. Definitely would not take up any room. Of course it probably doesn't match the cabin trim but you could paint some wood grain on it. Lol


----------



## Big Frank 25

Hole saw on each end and cut out between. I think I'd put ant least one more grab at the top.


----------



## Steve

Big Frank 25 said:


> Hole saw on each end and cut out between. I think I'd put ant least one more grab at the top.


Was thinking the same thing about another grab hole at the top.


----------



## JimP

Yo Steve,
That's a beauty and well worth showing off wood skills.
You brought back memories of a simple one we built like this 40 years ago at our first cabin, sketched as best I can remember.








All done with drill bits and Elmer's glue...now we have Gorilla glue.

Meanwhile, I have a plunge router you can borrow if you're in the neighborhood...;0)
Looks like the flat steps in that design need to be routed with a template also...
nearly the same shape as the hand holes for consistency.


----------



## FREEPOP

Why not just drill the hand slots with a 3/8 or 1/2" drill and then cut with a jig saw, then use the router?


----------



## Steve

FREEPOP said:


> Why not just drill the hand slots with a 3/8 or 1/2" drill and then cut with a jig saw, then use the router?


I could do that but I don't know how you could apply a template to get them uniform like you could with a router.


----------



## FREEPOP

Steve said:


> I could do that but I don't know how you could apply a template to get them uniform like you could with a router.


Rough them in and leave material to be cleaned up by the router for a better finish an uniformity.


----------



## d_rek

Plunge router w/ a template is the way to go if you want your grips to be uniform. Otherwise maybe holesaw and jigsaw combo? That would probably do the trick, but would be a little more work.

Could always rent a plunge router from one of the big box stores.


----------



## FREEPOP

Find someone with a waterjet and they can cut them slick as poop


----------



## Petronius

Steve said:


> I could do that but I don't know how you could apply a template to get them uniform like you could with a router.


Make a template out of thin sheet steel or aluminum for the hand slots and steps. . Measure where they go and clamp the template down. Route within the template.
I can see where a thick dowel for the steps would be hard on bare feet.


----------



## Big Frank 25

Steve said:


> I could do that but I don't know how you could apply a template to get them uniform like you could with a router.


Template with pilot holes for hole saw. Slight imperfections add to the "charm" of the project


----------



## stockrex

Steve,
simpler plan I saw many year back was to use 1 linear wood for the ouside of the ladder frame,

then the steps are supported by pieces of wood cut from the same stock as the outside at an angle to match the step angle.
Steps just rest on the pieces of wood, and you keep repeating till you reach the top.

I will check if I can find a pic or I will draw for ya.


----------



## stockrex

something like this, instead of notching out the slits with a router, just add a piece wood that supports the steps.











another option is this design:


----------

